

Microcontroled knock lock door - t3rcio
http://hackaday.com/2009/11/04/knock-detecting-lock/
This is a controlled lock door by knocks. It works with Arduino. It´s very creative.
======
bockris
I know this guy.

Here is the direct link to his project.

[http://grathio.com/2009/11/secret-knock-detecting-door-
lock....](http://grathio.com/2009/11/secret-knock-detecting-door-lock.html)

This little project really exploded on him, it's been on a bunch of high
profile websites in the past couple of days, knocked his server offline, etc,
etc.

